# Dealextreme C30 Flashlight review



## Shipwreck

I ordered a light from Deal Extreme about 3.5 weeks ago, and it finally came in today. I ordered the:

*Flood-to-Throw Zooming Glass Optics Cree P4-WC 100-Lumen LED Flashlight with Strap (3*AAA)*

I am NOT a cheapy flashlight guy - but I browsed their website, and the reviews of this model seemed pretty decent. I figured for $9.52 with shipping, how could I go wrong...

Well, the light came in today, and I am impressed. Here are a couple of pics of the flashlight:



















I got it to see how it would compare with my Coleman Max Flood to Spot 110 Lumen light. I like having a flood flashlight for when I am in my car, and I drop something dark on the floormats. I have black carpet, and dark tinted windows. Whenever I drop something while driving, I am always reaching around for it and can't find the item I dropped.

I like my Coleman Max light, but it was $26 + tax, and this was $9.52.

I will say that I am hugely impressed. Just playing around with it inside, I thought it was not too bad, but not fantastic. The flood on the light is really cool. It gives the entire light cone the exact same output. There really isn't any hotspot, because the entire light cone becomes the hot spot. The flood on the lightcone is also much brighter than the flood on my Coleman.

I posted a pic of it on the floor, but this was only at about 2.5-3 feet. I used it outside just now, and it worked great.










Now the Throw mode is kind of weird - you get a strange shape, not a round hotspot at all. It's a square shape with 2 corners unlit, because of the wires on the LED. Below is a photo of of what this looks like - taken inside at a just a few feet (this is in my wife's bathroom):










However, the "square" light cone is almost hard to look at indoors at just a few feet - it's very, VERY bright. Today, I decided it would most likely be my "inside the car" flashlight (it will replace my Coleman Max), as the flood is really nice, and I didn't see myself really using this strangely shaped throw feature with the square hotspot .

But... And a BIG, BIG but... I went outside and played with the light just now in the dark. I compared it to my Eagletac P20C2 Mk 2 and my new Solarforce L2 light.

When you shine this little C30 at a distance in throw mode, that weird square shape really gets pretty big. It's like the bat signal or something. It throws VERY far away. All the light is somehow put into this square shaped hotspot, and there isn't really any flood coming out of it when you use this mode. It throws at least 2x as far as my Eagletac and the Solarforce.

I was really shocked. This actually makes it a fantastic car light - because if you break down at night somewhere, you can use the flood for up close stuff, and really light something up at a distance if you needed to as well.

This kind of gives me an idea of what these $100+ dedicated throwers must look light at long distances... All from a sub $10 flashlight too.

Admittedly, the tail switch feels cheap - compared to the nicer lights I have. But once again, I'm back to this being a sub $10 light.

After playing with it outside, I just ordered a 2nd one from Deal Extreme. I have no idea how long it will last, but this would actually make a decent EDC light - it's pretty short too. And, with rechargable AAA batteries (which is what I have inside - I already had some), the operating costs are great.


----------



## cougartex

Great review, thanks for posting.


----------



## Frank45

:smt023Holy cow for less than $10...that's a deal. So I just went to my Norton search and found the light for $9.52 w/ free shipping.I got one on the way. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Shipwreck

Be aware that it takes a week to receive it from Hong Kong, and it was 2 weeks before it shipped. So, you should have it in 3 weeks.

It really is a cool light - I had to get another. I am using rechargable AAA's in mine


----------



## Frank45

Yea I kind of gathered that about the waiting time. Thats ok, that's all I have is time. I use rechargable batteries in my Mag-Lite at work. Two sets one in the light and one in my tool box for when the others need a charge.


----------



## Shipwreck

I bought a Fusion 36 replacement head for my 3D maglight - it is all flood, no throw. But it puts out about 400-600 lumens. It comes in handy in the yard at night - It was about $23 or so on EBay from an LED vendor in Hong Kong. There were a lot of positive reviews on Candle Power Forum, so I thought I would take a chance. I like it a lot.










They are here if intersted:

FUSION 36 LED POWER MODULE FOR 2~6 C or D Cell MAGLITE - eBay (item 120590969005 end time Jul-11-10 17:13:03 PDT)


----------



## Frank45

There is no cure for this infliction, is there? :mrgreen:I'll have to check it out...next week. 
I've spent enough this week and I'm still looking for my last handgun on this triple
permit blitz I put on my police dept. Thanks for the info on ebay. I check it out,
that would be a nice upgrade to my 6 cell.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

Frank45 said:


> There is no cure for this infliction, is there? :mrgreen:I'll have to check it out...next week.
> I've spent enough this week and I'm still looking for my last handgun on this triple
> permit blitz I put on my police dept.


No, there is not.

My next light purchase will be this:

M2XC4 from EagleTac

(street price is about $15-$20 lower than the MSRP)


----------



## Frank45

You are a true affectionato of the illuminated kind. That's a steap price on that one, but nice.
That one will have to wait until my Christmas club matures. Although most of it will be going for a left hand bolt long gun.


----------



## Shipwreck

Frank45 said:


> You are a true affectionato of the illuminated kind. That's a steap price on that one, but nice.
> That one will have to wait until my Christmas club matures. Although most of it will be going for a left hand bolt long gun.


Yes, my collection keeps growing:

(3 more lights I have are not in this photo)


----------



## Frank45

:smt023 You will need a larger platform to display them all.


----------



## Shipwreck

Haha. Yes, I think you are correct


----------



## Frank45

Hey Ship....my C-30 arrived today. It took 12 days. I'll try it out tonight. On the zoom out the dogs are going nuts trying to attack the beam, pretty funny.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

Cool. My 2nd one should be in any time now. I use rechargeable AAAs in my AAA lights, so I picked up another pack this past weekend. Rechargable C's and D's are pretty expensive, as are the chargers. But AA and AAA rechargeable and chargers are pretty cheap.


----------



## Frank45

Shipwreck said:


> Cool. My 2nd one should be in any time now. I use rechargeable AAAs in my AAA lights, so I picked up another pack this past weekend. Rechargable C's and D's are pretty expensive, as are the chargers. But AA and AAA rechargeable and chargers are pretty cheap.


 Yeah rechargable is the way to go. I use them at work had the same 2 sets for 5+ years.
The Fusion 36 is next.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yesterday, Iplaced my order for the Eagletac M2XC4 MKII - COOL White.

It shipped out yesterday, so I should get it by Thur

Settings: 40 / 150 / 360 / 800 Lumen
4x 123 Run Time: 45 / 9.5 / 3.5 / 1.2 Hours
Runtime (2x18650): 55 / 12.5 / 4.5 / 1.5 Hours


----------



## Frank45

Shipwreck said:


> Yesterday, Iplaced my order for the Eagletac M2XC4 MKII - COOL White.
> 
> It shipped out yesterday, so I should get it by Thur
> 
> Settings: 40 / 150 / 360 / 800 Lumen
> 4x 123 Run Time: 45 / 9.5 / 3.5 / 1.2 Hours
> Runtime (2x18650): 55 / 12.5 / 4.5 / 1.5 Hours


 Damn with 800 lumens, you should be able to pop popcorn in record time.


----------



## Shipwreck

Haha, yea. I can't wait to have it... I have 1 more light planned for this year... This solarforce model for $46:










Just because the bezel is super sweet.

Then sometime next year after I get 2 more Berettas, I'm getting an Olight SR90... 2200 lumens!!!

Olight SR90 Intimidator Rechargeable LED Flashlight (K90) with Luminus SST-90 PhlatLight LED 2200 lumens!

But because of the price, it isn't a priority... I just gotta have it... It's the holy grail of LEDs. There are HID lights that put out more light. But, the bulbs on HIDs have to be replaced, they put out tons of heat, and they must warm up before they put out max light.

The SR90 is an LED - so it's super sweet.


----------



## Shipwreck

Frank45 said:


> Yeah rechargable is the way to go. I use them at work had the same 2 sets for 5+ years.
> The Fusion 36 is next.


I'm actually like using that little C30 when I go outside at night. The flood option is very nice... Better than the $26 COleman Max spot-flood light I picked up at Wal-Mart. It's a great little light.


----------



## Frank45

Shipwreck said:


> Haha, yea. I can't wait to have it... I have 1 more light planned for this year... This solarforce model for $46:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because the bezel is super sweet.
> 
> Then sometime next year after I get 2 more Berettas, I'm getting an Olight SR90... 2200 lumens!!!
> 
> Olight SR90 Intimidator Rechargeable LED Flashlight (K90) with Luminus SST-90 PhlatLight LED 2200 lumens!
> 
> But because of the price, it isn't a priority... I just gotta have it... It's the holy grail of LEDs. There are HID lights that put out more light. But, the bulbs on HIDs have to be replaced, they put out tons of heat, and they must warm up before they put out max light.
> 
> The SR90 is an LED - so it's super sweet.


 With a little file work to the bezel, you'll have a superb secondary weapon, or meat tenderizer.


----------



## Shipwreck

Woohoo! Tracking # says that my new 800 lumen light is sitting in my PO Box... Waiting for me to pick it up on the way home :smt082


----------



## Frank45

Shipwreck said:


> Woohoo! Tracking # says that my new 800 lumen light is sitting in my PO Box... Waiting for me to pick it up on the way home :smt082


:smt111Feels like Christmas?


----------



## Shipwreck

My 2nd C30 should be in today hopefully too - And, I should have my Comptac IWB holster for my Beretta M9A1 in today too. So, big time Christmas hopefully!


----------



## Shipwreck

Missing two Inova XO's (which are mounted on my 2 rifles) and a standard LED Maglight - but here's the family now 










And the new M2 Eagletac


----------



## Frank45

Yep, I foresee a larger shelf in the near future for you my friend.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

That's actually the top of my gun safe - but yea... I need a larger space, I think


----------



## Frank45

Shipwreck said:


> That's actually the top of my gun safe - but yea... I need a larger space, I think


Yeah I kind of figured that....the way you are going with the artillery maybe a 30 gun safe would better suit your needs.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

With the ammo, it's pretty well completely full now 

I went ahead and ordered this:










That way my light purchases are done for 2010...

It will be 2011 before I buy that killer SR90 - the 2200 lumen light. I have 2 more pistols I want to buy first.


----------



## Frank45

Shipwreck said:


> With the ammo, it's pretty well completely full now
> 
> I went ahead and ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way my light purchases are done for 2010...
> 
> It will be 2011 before I buy that killer SR90 - the 2200 lumen light. I have 2 more pistols I want to buy first.


Ok so here;s what the doctor ordered.....:mrgreen:Shop Rhino/ Bighorn Safes - Bighorn Gun Safe: 30 Gun Safe #6039


----------



## Shipwreck

Haha, pretty nice safe... Do you have 1?


----------



## Frank45

Shipwreck said:


> Haha, pretty nice safe... Do you have 1?


Sadly my answer is no...I could only afford a 16 gun safe which is getting crowded.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I really don't need anything that big yet - at least not for my guns. I have shelves in mine, and I bought some racks that are stackable for my pistols. I only have 2 rifles, and they just fit. But, I've always been more of a handgun fan... I don't see myself buying anymore rifles.

I just neeed a wider space for my flashlight photos :mrgreen:


----------



## Frank45

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I really don't need anything that big yet - at least not for my guns. I have shelves in mine, and I bought some racks that are stackable for my pistols. I only have 2 rifles, and they just fit. But, I've always been more of a handgun fan... I don't see myself buying anymore rifles.
> 
> I just neeed a wider space for my flashlight photos :mrgreen:


 :smt023Well over the years I've aquired a few long guns and will probably go for a few more, I'm working on a AR-15 now and I only have 10 handguns with one in the works.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well - who knows what the future holds, but I only have plans for 2 more handguns in the next 6-8 months.

2 more Beretta variants... Then I'm done for now


----------



## Shipwreck

I got my 2nd C30 in today finally


----------



## Shipwreck

I compared the two together... The body of the 2nd one is a little nicer finished... However, the flood isn't as wide in the light cone as the 1st one I got... 

There seems to be variation in the batches. The activation button is a little shorter than it is on the 1st too - but the switch feels sturdier on the new one than the 1st....

But, it IS only $9.52 shipped all the way from China...

What did you think of your's Frank?


----------



## Frank45

Shipwreck said:


> I got my 2nd C30 in today finally


Nice 1 for each hand, ya know whats is neat about this little guy is that you can twist to lock it to the beam you prefer. Nice feature. Like you said for under $10 you cant beat it. The projection beam. being square is a peculiar, it has a permanent home in my car. Thanks for the heads up on this little nickle & dime jewel.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yea, mine is in the car too.

I have a $26 Coleman Max spot to flood from wal-mart... This little C30 buries it. Much brighter on both the flood and spot. That's why I got the 2nd one just for the heck of it. I put ray-o-vac rechargables in each one too - they can handle car heat better than akalines. If you have alkalines in your car with the temperature extremes, you should change them out 2x a year just to avoid leaks. Akalines leak easily.


----------



## Frank45

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, mine is in the car too.
> 
> I have a $26 Coleman Max spot to flood from wal-mart... This little C30 buries it. Much brighter on both the flood and spot. That's why I got the 2nd one just for the heck of it. I put ray-o-vac rechargables in each one too - they can handle car heat better than akalines. If you have alkalines in your car with the temperature extremes, you should change them out 2x a year just to avoid leaks. Akalines leak easily.


 Thanks for the tip,nothing like opening your light and finding the batteries glued in.


----------



## Shipwreck

I forgot to change them in a maglight I kept in the car for years. I had to toss it last year because it was a mess inside. It still worked, but it was leaking inside badly.


----------



## Frank45

Shipwreck said:


> I forgot to change them in a maglight I kept in the car for years. I had to toss it last year because it was a mess inside. It still worked, but it was leaking inside badly.


 iI did the same with a maglite I had for many years, it almost broke my heart to toss it. It just quit one day and I tried for a couple days to revive it but to no avail.


----------



## Shipwreck

My Jedi Flashlight came in :anim_lol:

Got my new Solarforce in today


----------



## Frank45

Thats pretty cool, a flashlight and meat tenderizer. What will they think of next? How many lumens is this one?:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

Frank45 said:


> Thats pretty cool, a flashlight and meat tenderizer. What will they think of next? How many lumens is this one?:smt023


I am not sure. The emitted can do 220 with two 123 batteries. This one uses one 123 battery - but it is a rechargable 3.7 v 123 instead of a standard 3v 123. I am awaiting tha battery and charger to arrive tomorrow. Then I can compare it to other lights I know the rating of...


----------



## Shipwreck

I got this in today 

Got my 4th Eagletac in today - a T100C2 










And here is the collection now 










1. Eagletac T100C2 Mk II
2. Coleman Max 110 Lumen Spot/Flood AAA LED
3. 3D Maglight with Fusion 36 LED Conversion -- 400-600 lumens
4. C30 Spot to Flood LED
5. 3D Maglight LED
6. C30 Spot to Flood LED (I got 2 of these)
7. Solarforce L2
8. Solarforce L2m with Attack Bezel
9. Eagletac M2CX4
10. Eagletac P20C2 Mk II
11. Inova Xo (latest generation)
12. Inova T2-MP 140 lumens
13. Inova XO3 - 2009 Edition
14. Brinkman AAA 3W LED
15. AA Mini Maglight with LED Conversion
16. Brinkman Xenon 2x123 light

And then the Eagletac T20C2 Mk II on my PS90:


----------



## Shipwreck

I absolutely cannot fit anymore on top of my safe for a photo now


----------



## Frank45

Ok let us know. I really like the bezel, it looks like it would ruin a perps day.:mrgreen:


----------



## Frank45

Shipwreck said:


> I got this in today
> 
> Got my 4th Eagletac in today - a T100C2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the collection now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Eagletac T100C2 Mk II
> 2. Coleman Max 110 Lumen Spot/Flood AAA LED
> 3. 3D Maglight with Fusion 36 LED Conversion -- 400-600 lumens
> 4. C30 Spot to Flood LED
> 5. 3D Maglight LED
> 6. C30 Spot to Flood LED (I got 2 of these)
> 7. Solarforce L2
> 8. Solarforce L2m with Attack Bezel
> 9. Eagletac M2CX4
> 10. Eagletac P20C2 Mk II
> 11. Inova Xo (latest generation)
> 12. Inova T2-MP 140 lumens
> 13. Inova XO - 2009 Edition
> 14. Brinkman AAA 3W LED
> 15. AA Mini Maglight with LED Conversion
> 16. Brinkman Xenon 2x123 light
> 
> And then the Eagletac T20C2 Mk II on my PS90:


 It mounts nicely, and as for the other pic, I'm confident in saying you're not quite done counting yet.:anim_lol:


----------



## Shipwreck

Ok. IT's rated for 300 lumens at the emitter - but actual out the front is 220 on the 2 cells, as I stated above. I am very curious about it myself.

I got it simply for the bezel


----------



## Frank45

:smt114:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I'd say that that light puts out around 140 lumens. It is only a 1 cell light - o there is a limit to what it can put out because it doesn't have the power of 2 cells. A 2nd cell ads almost another 100 lumens with this emmitter


----------



## Shipwreck

I got a fullsize black soloarforce in - I changed the "attack bezel parts out with the fullsize body. Looks much better now. And, I also have a small pocket flashlight with a rechargable 123 cell


----------



## Frank45

Nice weapon. I like the big one.:smt023


----------

